# DNS speed and SBS 2003



## wlraider70 (Jun 1, 2009)

So there has been all this talk about DNS and Google's super fast DNS.
So I ran the bechmark app and here is my results.

however 10.10.10.2 is out network server, i know it has a DNS feature but is it a TRUE DNS? i thought i just went to another DNS.

#2 192.168.1.254 is your DSL modem, which i know had an internal list of DNS servers.

So are theses just like relays (for lack of a better term)

Basically are these results legitimate and trustworthy?

*Recommended configuration (fastest + nearest)*

Primary Server 
Secondary Server Internal 192-1-254 Tertiary Server Level3-R1

I also ran GRC's Benchmark, 10.10.10.2 won again.


----------



## LinuxHacker (Jan 1, 1970)

For DNS, point all PC's and servers to the server's DNS and have forwarders pointed to your ISP's DNS servers. If your server doesnt know a record it will look from the ISP DNS servers. Dont use your router's DNS.


----------

